# Doing 4c process versus simulated process



## deadbat (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been running occasional simulated process jobs the past few years, but I have avoided 4c process because it seemed to me a more touchy process. I have a 6-color press, and I just send a job out for separations and the seps house told me they felt it would need at least 7 colors to reproduce, unless I do it with 4c process.

How much different is printing 4c process? I have always done my simulated process jobs with all the colors using a 22.5 degree screen angle and usually printing wet on wet, but my impression was that for 4c process you need to use different angles for each color? I've seen some articles which say that is not necessarily true.

So, if I've done simulated process, can I just jump into printing a 4c process job and expect similar results, or is it really, really different?

(it's on a white shirt btw)


----------



## FullSpectrumSeps (Aug 2, 2012)

deadbat said:


> I've been running occasional simulated process jobs the past few years, but I have avoided 4c process because it seemed to me a more touchy process. I have a 6-color press, and I just send a job out for separations and the seps house told me they felt it would need at least 7 colors to reproduce, unless I do it with 4c process.
> 
> How much different is printing 4c process? I have always done my simulated process jobs with all the colors using a 22.5 degree screen angle and usually printing wet on wet, but my impression was that for 4c process you need to use different angles for each color? I've seen some articles which say that is not necessarily true.
> 
> ...


Can you post the image?


----------



## deadbat (Nov 5, 2009)

This is a low-res version obviously.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

It's going to be difficult to hit some of those vibrant colors with 4cp. We always use 22.5 on all colors for 4cp jobs with no issues, btw. For us it's help eliminate moire.

Send it to another sep house for a second opinion.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

I have done neither of the processes but I would say if you have the ink then try it and see what your results are. Its only 4 screens, if it fly's cool and if not well your that much closer to learning it and on the path to mastering it. I would say your initial investment would be the inks which are not the cheapest.

Sometimes, it's okay to pass on a order if you are unable to print due to whatever reason.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Tony is paying for the seps so there is more $ in the experiments. If I was going to run that with 4/process I would probably go ahead and do a 5th sep while sepin the basic 4. It would be a bump screen for the bright red. Bright red can be difficult for many. especially when it is next to multiple oranges an maroon like this design. For the red ink, I would mix mostly process base with a little bit of the brightest red you have, then it will have the same feel and translucent effect as the rest of the colors. most screenprinters will think you pulled it of with 4 screens when looking at it.


----------



## deadbat (Nov 5, 2009)

Printor said:


> If I was going to run that with 4/process I would probably go ahead and do a 5th sep while sepin the basic 4.


I don't do my own seps at this point, but how would I create that bump screen? Do you do that like a simulated process channel, and then do a 4c process sep on the rest of the image, or do you mean the bump screen is something that would just print on top of a 4c process sep of the whole image? I'm just looking for what I would request if I go back to the seps place.

Thank you.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I would do my cmyk's as if that is all I was gonna use. The bright red bump (for this design) I would probably have as more of a spot color, where I want my bright red to pop and contrast with the oranges and dark reds. It should be ok to overlap on in some places cus I would make my red real translucent like the other inks, so some shade/blending under it will still show through it. I don't know if that makes sense. made sense in my head It will be real nice when you can start doing the seps yourself cuz it's nice to be able to get the 4/c's testprinted as good as your gonna get, then do the bump or cheater color/s seps. The basics of 4/c seps is actual pretty simple for designs like this. I'd say it's the realistic photo's of faces, with those dam flesh tones, you'd want to sub out till you get good at it. I'm working with a 6/color press as well. Avoid having bright red, brown, grey, and fleshtones in the same design if your doing the art work. Cuz you only got 2 heads left for cheater colors. only 1 if you need a head for an underprint.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Printor said:


> Tony is paying for the seps so there is more $ in the experiments. If I was going to run that with 4/process I would probably go ahead and do a 5th sep while sepin the basic 4. It would be a bump screen for the bright red. Bright red can be difficult for many. especially when it is next to multiple oranges an maroon like this design. For the red ink, I would mix mostly process base with a little bit of the brightest red you have, then it will have the same feel and translucent effect as the rest of the colors. most screenprinters will think you pulled it of with 4 screens when looking at it.


So I stayed thinking about this thread over night, and I was curious to know if it would be possible to print with inkjet heat transfer, press lets say to white garment, then come back and screen print that red to give it contrast. Would something like that be possible to do, mixing both printing processes? Just curious


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

You can get bright red using a inkjet with pigment based inks and good transferpaper.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

Tru, I was thinking more to give it a different look, possibly a 3d look since plastisol would sit on top of the garment while the transfer is semi absorbed i guess one could say. Im only curious, as i do different techniques in my shop from time to time on my down time when possible. I love creating one of a kind specialty shirts, that sell for a pretty penny.
I like to bring something new to the table that many are not doing on the market.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I couldn't bring myself to put a inkjet transfer in my store with my name on it. I don't want any of my own products/prints to not handle the washing instructions already in the blank garment tag. It's real nice to be able to tell a customer" When in doubt, go big, If it doesn't shrink as much as you expect, it's ok to cook it, and try to shrink it as much as you can, our inks can handle it" 4/c process inks are already really thin with a very soft hand, I would screen it, flash, and add your highlights with the thickest regular plasti you can muster up


----------



## deadbat (Nov 5, 2009)

Eh, imagine trying to register a screen print on top of something already transferred onto the garment. It's possible, but it takes a lot of fiddling with every single print, so extremely not worth it.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I'd agree, you'll never get the registration.
Screenprint is a compromise, you can't get all the colours from your screen on a shirt. Go 4C.


----------

